#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  尼奧寵物-教你畫動物

## 雷恩

http://www.neopets.com/art/drawing.phtml
應該有許多人知道「尼奧寵物站」吧！
裡面也有在教人畫獸喲！
教學步驟是從骨架開始畫起，
可以學到基礎的骨架概念，
對想畫獸的朋友應該會有幫助。
(個人推薦「獵奔」和「傑任」)

順便貼幾張不錯的尼奧桌布，
獵奔是狼人喲！


尼奧也有BL味...


這隻義茜蠻帥氣的


個人的尼奧推薦連結，請支持嘿^^
http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?username=tfray0613

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

第二張....那是傑任他妹吧
不同種族...不同種族....


獵奔....已經當過很多次劇情的主角了.要不然就是大魔王XD
不過玩家的人狼獵奔沒那麼帥說....




正再存錢買達瑞岡畫筆
狼肯的用戶名:wolfnightsky

----------


## 夜月之狼

獵奔大好~>W<

不過我才剛養呢......~"~

沒錢沒錢=W=

那畫筆有什麼用呢?>"<

(那是人馬?>"<)

----------


## 無名犬鬼

喔，那我就吃下啦。
話說回來，尼奧寵物也有在PS2上出遊戲呢，不過台灣似乎沒有廠商代理。
所以只能買台片啦，我也是這樣才玩到的（笑）




> 尼奧也有BL味...


這已經不是所有獸"心知肚明"的事情了嗎？

----------


## 小韋

好多圖又可以教學~
這幫助很大^^...感謝推薦~
 :Smile:

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

有一陣子很迷呢...
但後來覺得有夠麻煩，所以就不玩了=w="(←超沒毅力...)

沒想到一過了這麼久，這個站竟然變得這麼萌啊，
真是不錯呢...(說不定會因此而回籠XDD)

----------


## 阿難

我也來貼些狼人獵奔  :忙:

----------


## 阿難

貼啊!!!!!

----------


## 阿難

還有阿塔都國王

----------


## WA. 璇

狼人獵奔？
我也有一隻

----------

